# Best chance of replicating this coloration?



## Okotoks (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello all,

I just joined the site. I would like to breed our cat and I was wondering what colors I should look for in a female to try and get another coat like this. I thought i should come ask the experts 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Okotoks said:


> thought i should come ask the experts


Definitely not an expert!
but I would try to find a black cat to do the job. It should work!
Your cat is supper cute!


----------



## Okotoks (Mar 8, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Definitely not an expert!
> but I would try to find a black cat to do the job. It should work!
> Your cat is supper cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

No problem Glad to help!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

What breed is he/she?


----------



## Okotoks (Mar 8, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> What breed is he/she?


Honestly I dont know. His mom was a calico farm cat and I never saw the father.

Here is a photo of him as a kitten with his littermates. His name is Soot.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

oh my gosh there adorable!!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

did you keep all of them? or did you sell them?


----------



## Okotoks (Mar 8, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> did you keep all of them? or did you sell them?


I made the mistake of selling them. And now I wish I had kept one or two others


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

oh that's sad well mabye you'll have more kittens!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

How old is he? The reason why his coat is that reddish-brown color is because he's getting older. Older black cat's coat will turn that reddish-brown color. Is that what you are looking for in the kittens?


----------



## Okotoks (Mar 8, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> How old is he? The reason why his coat is that reddish-brown color is because he's getting older. Older black cat's coat will turn that reddish-brown color. Is that what you are looking for in the kittens?


He is one year old next month. Yes it was the color I was looking for. I didnt realize that is something that all black cats get as Soot has looked like this for quite some time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Huh. Then it couldn't be from age. Here's a link about why his fur could look like this.kittycatchronicles.com/home/why-is-my-black-cats-coat-turning-brown/#:~:text=Tyrosine&text=Tyrosine%20is%20also%20required%20to,color%20instead%20of%20pure%20black. Your best chances is to breed him with another black cat. The kitten should be black, if they both carry the dilute gene, some should be blue (gray). I don't know if the kittens would look like him, they might.


----------

